# Exo terra stands discontinued?



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

Are Exo Terra cabinet stands discontinued? I ordered one this week and have been told today by my local reptile shop that they are? 
Does anyone know of a supplier that definitely stocks them and will ship?
I'm putting this post in a couple of threads to maximise replies as I have a display 18x18x24 tank set up and waiting for its new tenant, a beautiful baby sorong Green Tree Python ))
I thought the stand was sorted and I've been let down, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

quackfly said:


> Are Exo Terra cabinet stands discontinued? I ordered one this week and have been told today by my local reptile shop that they are?
> Does anyone know of a supplier that definitely stocks them and will ship?
> I'm putting this post in a couple of threads to maximise replies as I have a display 18x18x24 tank set up and waiting for its new tenant, a beautiful baby sorong Green Tree Python ))
> I thought the stand was sorted and I've been let down, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Exo Terra stands are discontinued yes.


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

Bugger! are there any similar stands available or reasonable viv makers that ship that you know of?


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

I would have a look round pets shops as some might till have them and some shops might sell them cheaper cause there discontinued or you could buy a fish tank stand as it would take the weight


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

Funny you should say that, shortly after submitting that post i found one from amazon and it was only 40 quid. I'll believe it when it arrives though.
I had looked at aquarium stands but they are mostly rectangle rather than square like the base of my exo terra. that said if the one i ordered doesnt arrive I'll get a fish tank stand and replace the appropiate piece of wood to accomodate the exo terra.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Was there anymore on amazon ?


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

yes one left to suit that size from that seller.

the seller was value aquatics


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

just got an email from amazon that the item was out of stock!!!


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Why dont you buy the contiboard and build one yourself??, get the black coated and the iron on strips for where the wood gets cut. A friend of mine is excellent at building vivs and stands to order, Hes based in coventry, if your not far away might be worth checking him out.


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

i had thought about knocking one up but to be honest i couldnt be arsed. 
interpet do a very similar one for aquariums i woild only have to replace the bit the viv will sit on


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

thats got me thinking. i cant see any black conti board online tho


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

b & q failing that a cheap black unit from ikea??


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

you would think that wouldnt you? youd be amazed at how difficult it is to locate something so apparently simple. ive bee to ikea, charity shops, pet shops argos the list goes on lol. Like i said the interpet one is similar only need to replace the top.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Eureka!*

I've found one in our warehouse for you, if this is what you're after:

Exo Terra Terrarium Cabinet
Light Oak
For P22505 and PT26076 Terrariums

height: 680mm
width: 450mm
length: 450mm

The box is a bit dusty.... but the product is fine! :no1:


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

Light oak!! lol i was jumping for joy til i read light oak! lol why not black? 
God my luck just isn't in today:banghead::banghead:

mate im going to stop thinking about this for today. my living room has all black furniture so i wanted a black cabinet to match. On a serious note thanks a million for taking the time to look. (dont suppose theres a black one beside the bloody light oak one is there?) lol
appreciate that.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*cabinet*

We've got two of the smaller stands in black/chrome. The box says they are suitable for the PT2600 and the PT2602. These are stands rather than cabinets.

The height is 67cm and the width and length are 32cm. 

That's all I'm afraid!

I also considered that maybe you could go for an aquarium cabinet like this one from our sister site Swell UK: AquaEl Classic 100 Rectangular Aquarium Cabinet | Swell UK

But maybe it's not deep enough.


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for your hep, seriously. just had a quick look on your sister site, nothing suitable there I'm afraid. 
Thanks again for your effort. I do love shopping with you guys, customer service is second to none.:2thumb:


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*stand*

Thanks mate. Guess I'd better put these stands back in the warehouse to gather dust for another few years!


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

lol don't see why exo terra stopped them. Causing me no end of hassle! lol


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Couldn't you buy the light oak and paint it black


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

i could, my head is just frazzled because my new arrival is coming on sunday and i've only found out late on that i have no stand.
The chondro is the only animal I'm currently keeping and its a display set up and would prefer eveything in order by sunday


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

The only other thing you could do is look on eBay for a black cabinet and get one that looks good quality that would take the weight, you don't live near Ipswich as there is a Victorian cabinet that would do you.


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

No I'm in belfast. I'm getting a ferry to scotland and driving over to The Reptile Hotel in Newcastle to collect. There are stands on ebay every now and then but most are collection only


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

must admit, struggling to find anything to fit my 60x45x60


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

right royal pain:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> must admit, struggling to find anything to fit my 60x45x60


Me too, let me know if you find anything!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Bought a unit from work and attached a piece of marine ply to it


----------



## quackfly (Mar 5, 2013)

There are various aquarium stands from pets at home or ebay that would do most rectangle vivs. If the base of the viv is bigger than the top of the aquarium stand replace it with ply (about 15mm). i sourced a paint that covers melamine
International
Furniture and cupboard paint
I painted it straight onto the light oak Cabinet that the guy from swell reptiles found (swell reptiles are the best for customer service I have EVER come across!!!). I didnt prime or sand or anything, the paint is thick and sticky and went on no problem, just takes two coats. Also there are edging strips that can be stuck onto ply to hide the cut edges. Paint and edges can be found on ebay.
My dilema was I didn't have time to do any modifications other than the painting but in the course of my research I found the paint and edging that can easily be found to help modify a stand to your needs.
I hope this helps.


----------

